# Fertige Quicktime Movies schneiden?



## yournamehere (21. August 2004)

Hallo!

Mich würde mal interressieren ob es ein Tool da draussen gibt mit dem man bereits fertiggestellte (exportierte) Quicktime oder Mpeg4 Filme nachbearbeiten kann. 
Bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## goela (21. August 2004)

Freeware?


----------



## yournamehere (21. August 2004)

Freeware nimmt man doch immer gern! Kann aber auch shareware sein..ich bräuchte es eigentlich auch nur einmalig um kleinere Sequenzen rauszuschneiden. Darf aber auch was kosten falls es nichts anderes gibt..


----------

